# 23rs, Our New Home On Wheels



## trgrenz (Jun 27, 2006)

We took delivery of our brand new 2006 23rs on 6/30. We spent the first night in in Ga. on the way home. What a nice unit. Everthing checked out during the inspection. Only found some minor surface rust on the springs and such. Nothing some steel wool and good spraypaint wont fix. I had the equalizer hitch installed at the dealership instead of the standard WD. She towed straight and true without any sway. I was very impressed. Hope to put on as many miles and use her as much as we used our beloved PU.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new 23. Sounds like the PDI went well. Enjoy your new Outback.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, trgrenz!
It's good to hear the PDI and your first trip went so well!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and welcome


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Welcome to Outbackers action

Enjoy your new 23rs and Happy Camping!

Dawn sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats trgrenz on the 23Rs
Glad to hear everything went well during the PDI
Now get out there and enjoy it









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Welcome &*









Enjoy her








Tami


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome
Good Choice

Another 23-RS 
OH Yea !!!!!!!






























Willie


----------



## trgrenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome and again for the incredible amount of help and information I found on this site. It certainly made our choice to purchase an OB a more comfortable one. We absolutely love the camper. We take long trips every summer to some part of the country. We just got back from a New England trip this summer and made the decision to trade up from our PU. We hope to travel to Yellowstone next summer. We have been to the Grand Canyon as well as Mount Rushmore and many places in between.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on your new purchase and Welcome to the site.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

trgrenz said:


> We hope to travel to Yellowstone next summer. We have been to the Grand Canyon as well as Mount Rushmore and many places in between.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trgrenz,

If you are thinking of a trip to Yellowstone next summer, you might consider joining us at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah in early July. It's looking like immediately following the rally we will be heading north to Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons. There may end up being a couple more Outbackers making the same journey, and we would love it if you could join us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats! and Welcome to Outbackers.com trgrenz !!

Enjoy the new TT and happy Outbackin!

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> trgrenz said:
> 
> 
> > We hope to travel to Yellowstone next summer. We have been to the Grand Canyon as well as Mount Rushmore and many places in between.
> ...


Thought WACamper was the WagonMaster...??


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome and Congrats !!!! I am new as well and it sure is a good feeling going from a PU to a Outback!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

trgrenz,

Welcome to Outbackers! Enjoy your new rig!

Mark


----------

